# Nur 4GB Arbeitsspeicher obwohl 8GB verbaut sind?



## Swiggle (2. Dezember 2015)

Hey leute, wie es schon im Titel steht zeigt mir der Task manager nur 4GB vefügbaren arbeitsspeicher an obwohl 2x4 GB verbaut sind. hatte den PC heute im EDV Laden um Mainboard und prozessor einzubauen. Hatte dann jetzt das Windows neu aufgesetzt und bin dabei alle treiber zu installieren. Nun sehe ich das. Woran kann es liegen und wie behebe ich es?

Mainboard ist ein MSI B85 G43 Gaming

Gruß


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

32bit Windows?


----------



## Swiggle (2. Dezember 2015)

Nein 64bit. Habe aber gerade mal unter msconfig geschaut bei maximaler speicher. war auf 4096 gesetzt und habe es nun auf 8192mb geändert, vllt ist es ja schon gelöst jetzt. melde mich gleich wieder ob es geklappt hat


#edit Hat leider nichts gebracht , nun steht da 4GB installierter Arbeitsspeicher und 3,46GB verwendbar...


----------



## joyraider (2. Dezember 2015)

Ram Sockel Defekt oder womöglich Dreck drinn oder vllt auch Ram selber defekt


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Dezember 2015)

Da ich im Handbuch keine BIOS-Option über das sogenannte Memory-Remapping gefunden habe, wird wohl das meines Vorposters zutreffen. Ein zu staff angezogener Kühler kann denselben Effekt haben.

Bestätigen kannst du dir ja, ob CPU-Z und das BIOS 1 oder 2 Riegel erkennt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2015)

> 4GB installierter Arbeitsspeicher und 3,46GB verwendbar...


Das klingt aber nicht nach dem RAM sondern eher nach dem Systemspeicher. Steht denn beim Start im Bios wenigstens 8 GB?


----------



## Swiggle (2. Dezember 2015)

Nein da stehen auch nur 4GB. Ich setze men System nochmal neu auf, weil mir da ein Fehler unterlaufen ist :/


----------



## Swiggle (2. Dezember 2015)

Das Mainboard is niegel nagel neu und wurde heute erst ausgepackt. Denke eher weniger an einen defekt. Und der lüfter wird beim intel boxed nur draufgesteckt..


----------



## joyraider (2. Dezember 2015)

ich tippe trotzdem auf ram , ich hab das selber einmal erlebt und das 2te mal an nem fremd pc gesehn . 8 Gig drinnen aber nur 3,9 Werden angezeigt


----------



## Swiggle (2. Dezember 2015)

Was kann ich da dann jetzt machen?

#edit vllt sollte ich dazu sagen das die 2x 4GB ram heute noch funktioniert haben bevor das Mainboard und der Prozessor getauscht wurde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2015)

Sind die Schokoriegel ähh RAM auch neu? Vielleicht könnte man ja mal auf die Homepage nachsehen ob es ein aktuelleres Bios gibt was man in den Chip kleistern könnte


----------



## Guru4GPU (2. Dezember 2015)

Du könntest mal versuchen jeweils nur einen RAM Riegel zu testen, vielleicht auch mal andere Slots ausprobieren. Bei einem bekannten war auch mal der RAM nach sehr kurzer Zeit defekt, vielleicht ein Monragsmodell.
Ich wünsche jedenfalls viel Glück!

MfG


----------



## Swiggle (2. Dezember 2015)

Nein die ram sind aus dem alten Mainboard übernommen wegen ddr3. Ca 1jahr alt. Aber trd es hat ja heute am Anfang noch alles funktioniert bevor ich ihn dahin gebracht habe zum umbau. Mit den verschiedenen slots werde ich testen. Schonmal danke für die Tipps. Ansonsten geh ich morgen nochmal dahin das die das fit machen. Immerhin hab ich dafür ja bezahlt damit es am ende auch funktioniert


----------



## joyraider (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja für das Mainboard und CPu und vllt auch für andere dinge aber wenn ein PC shop altlasten verbauen halten die sich immer da fein raus weil gebrauchte hardware ist immer mit risiko verbunden für einen händler weil er ja garantie geben muss auch wenn es deine hardware ist. Wenn du zu ner KFZ Werkstatt gehst und der Mechaniker dir ein Satz neue reifen verkauft kannst du trotz der neuen Reifen einen Unfall bauen weil z.b. einer deiner felgen einen schlag gehabt hat . ist ein Bisschen schwierig zu erklären . Bei mir in der Arbeit isses z.b. so wenn der Kunde eine Lampe kauft gibt mein Chef Garantie das sie richtig angeschlossen wurde aber keine Garantie für die Lampe , anders wäre es gewesen er hätte die Lampe über mein Chef bezogen .


Das Beste ist geh zu dem Händler er soll mal Rams von sich rein machen und Prüfen falls mit den alles in ordnung ist sind deine ram hinüber


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Ram riegel scheinen beide zu funktionieren. Habe beide einzelnt getestet und es wurden beide erkannt ABER beide haben jeweils nur 2GB Ram den sie abgeben. Allerdings steht auf den riegeln 4GB drauf. Was mach ich da?


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht ist dein RAM Set insgesamt 4GB und hast sozusagen nur 2x 2GB.

Hattest du denn vorher auf dem anderen Mainboard ganz sicher insgesamt 8GB?
Ansonsten poste mal ein Foto von deinem RAM inklusive des Seriennummer Stickers darauf.

Edit: Ein Screenshot mit geöffnetem CPU-Z und dem Reiter SPD hilf auch weiter


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Nein, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das ich gestern bevor ich den PC weggebracht habe zum Umbau 8GB Ram hatte. Lach bitte nicht, aber der SDP Reiter ist leer. warum auch immer


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Wähl mal einen anderen Slot aus

z.B. Slot #2  am besten alle 4 Slots per Screeni posten dann nähern wir uns langsam dem Problem und können dir genau sagen was Sache ist.

*Edit: Da stimmt auch irgendwas nicht wirklich denn das absolut gar nichts angezeigt wird unter "Memory" ist schon eigenartig.*


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Die sehen alle so aus wenn ich die Slots ändere...


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Alles leer? Dann kommen wir nicht drum herum dass du Bilder vom ausgebauten RAM machst mit dem Seriennummer Sticker darauf.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar.. Kann ich bilder auch ins forum setzen vom handy aus oder muss ich die aufn rechner ziehen?


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Sollte eigentlich vom Handy aus gehen, ich habe von Smartphones nicht so viel Ahnung.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Okey, gib mir einfach 2-3minuten.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

So, da bin ich wieder. Allerdings ohne richtige Ahnung ob das die Seriennummer ist oder nicht. Einmal ein Bild der riegel... Auf den riegeln auf den kleinen schwarzen Plättchen steht das : 

Elpida
J2104BDBG
-GN-F
120706ATE00 und auf dem anderen 1249R60G810


Keine ahnung ob das das richtige ist :/


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaalt. CPU-Z klappt, neue Screens kommen sofort


Habe sogar den Lieferschein des Ramss gefunden.
 8192MB DDR3 PC-1600 Hynix AMD Markenspeicher


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das sind dann 2GB Module. Wenn der Händler dir was anderes einreden will, soll er vor deinen Augen die RAM´s ausbauen und in nem anderen einbauen und dir per CPU-Z bestätigen, dass es sich um jeweils 4GB handelt. Wenn er das nicht kann/machen will, ist der Fall klar


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2015)

Also sind wirklich nur 2 GiB Module.
Die Aufkleber auf dem RAM sehen auch nicht original aus. Die haben dich verarscht.


----------



## MF13 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube, ich habe den Fehler gefunden: EDJ2104EDBG-GN-F PDF Datasheet - Elpida Memory, Inc. - Datasheets360.com Kein Wunder, dass du mit zwei 2GB-Riegeln nur auf insgesamt 4 GB kommst


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Der RAM ist minderwertig. Da du ein vernünftiges Mainboard besitzt ist es echt Schade drum.
Auf der anderen Seite war wahrscheinlich kein Sticker oder?

Auf den RAM's ist absolut nichts ersichtlich.
Ich kann dir also auch nicht sagen ob die 4GB pro Modul oder als Set verstanden werden. Die Timings sind darauf auch nicht angegeben.

Vielleicht sind die RAM's mit deinem Mainboard nicht kompatibel. Und wenn du einen Intel Prozessor besitzt wundert es mich auch nicht denn auf den Riegeln steht "ELPIDA for AMD"
Ich denke deine RAM's sind für dein Setup einfach nicht geeignet.

Tu dir einen Gefallen und kaufe günstigen GSKILL oder Corsair RAM für dein schönes Mainboard.

Wenn du den RAM nicht zusammen mit dem Mainboard und der CPU gekauft hast, hast du keinen Reklamationsgrund und der Techniker kann nichts dafür.
Allerdings hätte der dich darüber aufklären können dass der RAM für AMD Prozessoren spezifiziert ist.

Edit: Wenn auf der Rechnung 8GB stehen hast selbsverständlich Anspruch auf Reklamation
Noch dazu ist ELPIDA nicht SK-Hynix


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab den techniker sogar extra noch gefragt ob die Rams funktionieren. Er meinte zu mir, ja das passt alles ist ja DDR 3. Und das mit dem AMD Markenspeicher wurde mir erklärt, habe nichts mit den prozessoren oder sonstigem zutun sondern heißen nur aus Marketinggründen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich seh das genauso wieDKK007. Die Aufkleber sehen gefälscht aus, normalerweise stehen die Timings/Spannung/Hersteller/Seriennumnmer drauf. Und das "for AMD" deutet auch drauf hin

@PiSA!

Es gibt zwar für Intel/AMD eigene Speicherprofile, die etwas mehr Leistung aus dem jeweiligen Kit rausholen kann, aber grundsätzlich funktioniert DDR 3 sowohl mit AMD als auch Intel, ohne etwas an den Timings/Spannung/etc rumzupfuschen 



Swiggle schrieb:


> Ich hab den techniker sogar extra noch gefragt ob  die Rams funktionieren. Er meinte zu mir, ja das passt alles ist ja DDR  3. Und das mit dem AMD Markenspeicher wurde mir erklärt, habe nichts  mit den prozessoren oder sonstigem zutun sondern heißen nur aus  Marketinggründen



Der Markenspeicher von AMD ist mit rot/schwarzen Kühlkörpern verkleidet und hört auf den Namen Radeon R9/Performance/etc


----------



## Zyklon83 (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Händler hat dich verarscht Elpida hat ganz andere Sticker ich würde die wieder zurück geben und das Geld verlangen.


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Also in der Regel ist DDR3 RAM für Intel und AMD geeignet. Wundert mich warum es aber extra auf dem Sticker steht.

Sicher ist aber dass es nur 4GB Insgesamt sind und nicht 8GB wie auf der Rechnung.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Also die Ramriegel sind von meinem alten System. Falls das überhaupt meine Ramriegel sind, gestern hatte ich noch zu 1000000000000% 8GB Ram mit meinem Asrock 960GM u3s3 und amd fx 6100.  Was mich verwirrt. Auf dem lieferschein stehen PC-1600. Ist das ein unterschied zu PC3-12800? Außerdem steht auf dem Lieferschein 1600MHz Takt, in CPU-Z aber nur 800MHz


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> @PiSA!
> 
> Es gibt zwar für Intel/AMD eigene Speicherprofile, die etwas mehr Leistung aus dem jeweiligen Kit rausholen kann, aber grundsätzlich funktioniert DDR 3 sowohl mit AMD als auch Intel, ohne etwas an den Timings/Spannung/etc rumzupfuschen



Ja habe ich noch nachträglich hinzugefügt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Takt ist richtig. 800MHz*2 (Double Data Rate) =1600MHz


----------



## MF13 (3. Dezember 2015)

Die 800MHz sind ausnahmsweise richtig, weil es sich um DDR-RAM handelt. DDR steht füre "Double Data Rate", deshalb musst du den angezeigten Takt mal 2 rechnen. DDR3-1600 entspricht also einem Takt von 800MHz, DDR3-1800 wäre 900 MHz etc. ;

Das, was der "techniker" hier abgezogen hat, sieht nach glasklarem Betrug ab. Die aktuellen Riegel sind definitiv nur 2GB-Riegel, aber du hattest wohl im alten PC zwei 4GB-Riegel drin. Da bleibt wohl nur noch der Rechtsweg/ne Anzeige wegen Betrugs übrig...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

So komische Sticker habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Die sehen mir sehr dubios aus, und wie ich schon in deinem anderen Thread angemerkt habe, bin ich mir sich das sie dich verarscht haben.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Aber wieso steht auf meinen schein pc-1600 und in cpu-z pc-12800? Das hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.. Also wie gesagt bis gestern hatte ich 8GB ram... dann muss da ja etwas getauscht oder verwechselt worden sein


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal wie ORIGINALE Elpida Sticker aussehen 
ELPIDA DDR3 SO-DIMM 2GB Memory Ram PC3-10600S-9-10-F1 at Amazon.com


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Swiggle schrieb:


> Aber wieso steht auf meinen schein pc-1600 und in cpu-z pc-12800? Das hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.. Also wie gesagt bis gestern hatte ich 8GB ram... dann muss da ja etwas getauscht oder *verwechselt* worden sein



Das wird dir der Händler vermutlich auch sagen. Bleib da knallhart, wenn er versucht das Thema zu wechseln!
Und zu dem PC-12800, da musst du in den JEDEC-Spec´s gucken wie die einzelnen Zahlen zusammenkommen


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar. Ich werde heute nochmal dahin fahren, der Techniker ist aber erst ab 15:30 im Hause. Ich hebe mir die CPU-Z Screenshots am besten einfach mal auf das er sich das anschauen soll. Was kann ich ihm dann sonst noch dazu sagen? Weil ich will ja nu nicht in die Tür fallen und sagen "sie haben mir falsche Ram Riegel eingebaut". Ob du mir was von jEDEC-Specs sagst oder nicht, hab leider keine ahnung was das ist


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2015)

Da wollte wohl jemand RAM bei dem die Aufkleber fehlten wieder verkaufen und hat sich bei der Kapazität vertippt, oder da wollte jemand wirklich aus 2 mal schnell 4 GiB machen.
Kann natürlich auch sein, das die so schon beim Händler im Regal lagen und der Techniker das noch mitbekommen hat.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

JEDEC ist die Instutition die bei der Zertifizierung von Speicher mitmischen.
Du weißt nicht zufällig was du in dem alten Rechner für RAM´s drin hattest? Bestellschein/Lieferschein o.ä.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Also erklär ich ihm nachher ganz sachlich mein Problem, zeige ihm CPU-Z und auch die Screenshots. Den Originalen Elpida Ram sticker werde ich ihm auch zeigen. Ich kann leider nicht sagen ob so ein sticker vorher schonmal drauf war...

Doch. habe ich doch bereits vom Lieferschein abgeschrieben.


8192MB DDR3 PC-1600 Hynix AMD Markenspeicher. (2x4GB Dual Channel) 1600MHz Takt


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Also die Rams sind laut CPU-Z auf jeden Fall 1600Mhz  - das ist schonmal richtig.
Aber halt nur 4GB insgesamt.

Die Sticker sehen manchmal so dubios aus wenn die RAM's aus "Fertig-PC's" stammen. Das habe ich selber auch schonmal gesehen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst ja zusätzlich auf das PDF von MF13 (#28) verweisen


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Bei der PDF Datei hab ich nicht durchgesehen. Kann mir das jmd mal grob erklären?


----------



## azzih (3. Dezember 2015)

Das sind 2GB Module, sieht man schon an der Anzahl der Speicherchips. Vielleicht falsches Etikett oder vom Händler falsch einsortiert. Zurückgeben und korrekte Module verlangen


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ihr von Händler redet verstehen wir den Techniker bzw den EDV Laden ja?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ob nun Händler/Laden/Techniker alle bieten in diesem Fall die selbe Dienstleistung an

Edit: von der PDF ist im Prizip die erste Seite interessant, aber der Techniker wird da vermutlich auch erstmal nicht durchsehen


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Also lass ich das mit der pDF Datei einfach  ich werd da einfach mit ihm quatschen und fragen was da schief gelaufen ist. Ansonsten soll er den Ram anderweitig testen. Den lieferschein meines eigentlichen Rams werde ich auch mitnehmen. heute abend schreib ich dann nochmal was dabei rausgekommen ist. Schonmal vielen lieben dank an euch alle für eure Hilfe. Ohne euch wär ich schon verzweifelt


----------



## XT1024 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich lasseinfach mal diesen Link hier: [Sammelthread] High Density DDR3 Memory ("nur für AMD"?)
Wird wohl auch gefälschter Speicher oder Aufkleber sein.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hast du deine alte Hardware nicht mehr? Dort könntest du ja zumindest testen, ob sie wirklich 8GB sind oder ob du nun über den Tisch gezogen wurdest.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich noch, hab aber kein Plan wie man Mainboard und CPU umbaut. Deshalb ist es bissen blöd :b


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Im Prinzip nur RAM umstecken, aber anhand der verlinkten PDF (#28) sieht man schon. dass es sich um 2GB Modelle handelt


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Dezember 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nur RAM umstecken, aber anhand der verlinkten PDF (#28) sieht man schon. dass es sich um 2GB Modelle handelt



Aber falls es wirklich High Denstiy-RAM's sind, kann nur AM3+ diese mit den vollen 8GB ansprechen. AM3+ hat schliesslich einen Server-IMC


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Aber falls es wirklich High Denstiy-RAM's sind, kann nur AM3+ diese mit den vollen 8GB ansprechen. AM3+ hat schliesslich einen Server-IMC




Richtig! Wir haben Swiggles Problem gefunden!
Sein RAM sind tatsächlich High Density Module und können nur mit einigen AMD Prozessoren verwendet werden.
Die meisten können mit diesen Modulen (und Intel Prozi) noch nicht mal in Windows booten und die anderen bekommen nur die Hälfte an RAM angezeigt.
Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.

Er hatte vorher auch einen AMD Prozi und hatte deshalb hatte er auch "damals" 8GB


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Dann muss ich nochmal mein Englisch verbessern. Ich ging bei Destiny von Kapazität aus, welche mit 2GB angegeben ist, sowie die 512M words x 4bits (bzw 256M words x 8bits). 
Aber wenn es sich um HDR handelt, haben wir jetzt wenigstens den wahren schuldigen: Intel


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Aber verrückt oder? 
Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen dass DDR3 RAM Sockelübergreifend immer funktioniert.
Der Sticker "for AMD" hat mich allerdings schon stutzig gemacht.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Naja ist ja jetzt egal. Ich bestell mir jetzt einfach einen Ram Riegel der kompatibel ist und auch etwas hochwertiger. Dann hab ich keine Probleme mehr


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Dein Rechner wird dann auch flotter laufen als mit dem alten RAM.
Du hast ja ne gute CPU und Mainboard. Da hat dein alter RAM bestimmt stark gebremst.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Vllt kommt ja die hohe Auslastung auch dadurch weil der Ram eben inkompatibel war, weil nach ner Zeit geht die Auslastung runter auf 1-10% im idle. Eventuell pegelt sich das dann ja ein mit dem neuen Ram Riegel


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Crucial Ballitix Sport sind gut. Mehr als DDR3-1600 wird mit deinem Board wohl eh nicht gehen.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab die in mehreren Rechnern als DIMM oder SODIMM und liefen bisher immer Problemlos. Haben auch eine gute P/L.


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Er hat sich jetzt GSKILL RipJaws 1600Mhz bestellt. 1 Riegel mit 8GB für 38€


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

Er hat sich jetzt GSKILL RipJaws 1600Mhz bestellt. 1 Riegel mit 8GB für 38€


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

Warum nur 1 Riegel ? So hat er doch kein Dual Channel mehr.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Das heißt? Funktioniert das dann nicht?


----------



## Ebrithil (3. Dezember 2015)

Doch schon aber mit 2 Riegeln hättest du die doppelte Bandbreite.


----------



## Swiggle (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich mit einem Riegel dann große Nachteile?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

Das kann je nach Game maximal 10 % Leistung kosten. Sagen wir z.b du hast in einem Game 50 FPS mit Dual Channel dann hast du mit Single Channel 45 FPS.
Nicht dramatisch aber unnötig. Laufen tut dein Rechner aber auch mit dem einen Riegel ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ebrithil (3. Dezember 2015)

Macht sich im übrigen eigentlich nur im CPU Limit bemerkbar, im GPU Limit ist die Speichergeschwindigkeit relativ egal.


----------



## PiSA! (4. Dezember 2015)

Kollege Swiggle hat seine Bestellung auf 2x4GB Ripjaws 1600Mhz Dual Channel CL9 geändert.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. Dezember 2015)

Macht auf jedenfall Sinn, wenn man schon Dual Channel nutzen kann dann sollte man das auch tun


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2015)

PiSA! schrieb:


> Er hat sich jetzt GSKILL RipJaws 1600Mhz bestellt. 1 Riegel mit 8GB für 38€



Woher weißt du denn, was er bestellt hat? Steht doch nirgends bei ihm.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. Dezember 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du denn, was er bestellt hat? Steht doch nirgends bei ihm.



Wahrscheinlich PM


----------



## Swiggle (4. Dezember 2015)

Genau, Wir haben ein bissen per PM diskutiert was mir denn am besten weiterhilft :b


----------

